# Fermenting with f-rm-52



## mr crab (Sep 26, 2019)

Wanting to ferment around 82f.  Anybody have an easy DIY way to do it?


----------



## S-met (Sep 26, 2019)

What size is your fermenter?
Are you trying to heat or cool or both?
And not that it's really relevant, but what are you fermenting?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2019)

F-RM-52
This culture blend contains Lactobacillus sakei and Staphylococcus carnosus, and it was developed for the production of fast fermented North European products. It is “medium aggressive” in acid production during fermentation, so the rate of lactic acid production can be more easily controlled in comparison to very fast acid producers (like Pediococcus strains, generally speaking).

Overall, many producers in the industry use this culture blend, and a more modern use of the culture is to blend it with other strains to yield a custom culture that contains all the strains generally found in Italian products.

SUPER IMPORTANT…! The lactic acid producing strain of bacteria in this blend does NOT ferment sucrose (sugar, turbinado, demerara etc). If you only use this culture you will HAVE to use a simple sugar (dextrose) for the bacteria to convert to lactic acid. This is not the same for the other cultures we carry that do ferment sucrose…

++++++++++++
Bactoferm™ B-LC-007 is a patented culture blend capable of acidification as well as preventing growth of _Listeria_. The culture produces pediocin and bavaricin (think of them like a kind of “antibiotics”) that keeps _Listeria monocytogenes_ at safe levels by the additional hurdle thrown at it.

It is recommended to use this culture at low fermentation temperatures between 64-75ºF for the production of European style products with very low acid profiles.

This culture makes T-SPX obsolete due to all the additional beneficial strains that come with it. You want the added yeast and both cocci strains for flavor development predominantly, and this blend has it all. Because the fermentation temperature is low as well we suggest this culture is a game changer by offering so much more than T-SPX. This blend offers added Listeria protection, where T-SPX does not. Both forms of cocci bacteria work together in developing the characteristic flavors of fermented sausages, while also reducing the residual amount of nitrite in your product due to their secretion of enzymes that cause the reduction of the residual nitrite in the sausage. So you end up consuming less in the final product than using a culture blend with these beneficial bacteria. B-LC-007 is truly a superior culture to use for low temperature fermentation. 

This blend contains:


Debaryomyces hansenii – a yeast which inhibits rancidity, is lipolytic, suppresses acidity (tang), and for flavor development
Lactobacillus sakei – produces lactic acid, produce bacterocins, and aids in the prevention of Listeria
Pediococcus Acidilactici – produces lactic acid, produce bacterocins, and aids in the prevention of Listeria
Pediococcus pentosaceus – is lactic acid producing, and proteolytic
Staphylococcus carnosus – develops flavor, improves color stability, proteolytic, lipolytic, tests positive for nitrate reductase activity
Staphylococcus xylosus – develops flavor, improves color stability, proteolytic, lipolytic, tests positive for nitrate reductase activity
Sold in a 50g bag which is enough to ferment 495# of meat.

Use 0.022% the weight of the meat. Meaning, measure your meat in grams, then multiply the weight of your meat by 0.00022. This number is the proper amount of culture to add to you meat.

To disperse evenly we recommend hydrating the culture for 25 minutes in 60 mL of distilled water. For every 5# of meat use 30mL of distilled water to hydrate and disperse the culture. It is best to add the culture when spiced meat is in chunks, mix around, then grind to desired particle size. Mix evenly after grinding.

Storage:

Always store your cultures below 1ºF for a shelf life of 18 months. If stored above 41ºF the shelf life is 6 weeks.


----------



## mr crab (Sep 26, 2019)

S-met said:


> What size is your fermenter?
> Are you trying to heat or cool or both?
> And not that it's really relevant, but what are you fermenting?



S-Met....i don't have a fermenter as of now.  Up until this point I've only used T-SPX, and it's done fine hanging above my kitchen window using umai.  I finally have a drying chamber ready to try traditional dry curing, but wanted to start with some 19mm collagen cased venison snack sticks fermented with f-rm-52.  From my reading the smaller diameter salamis do better with a faster fermenting time and a temp around 82f.  Just looking for the simplest and cheapest way to get the job done.


----------



## S-met (Sep 26, 2019)

Taking a page from my brew-book:

Incandescent bulb in a box with an inkbird itc-308 temp controller. $35 on Amazon. Cardboard works, but if you have an ice chest it will be more temp stable. A few extra bucks and wire in a fan for circulation, though a battery fan may work for short  term.


----------

